# What kind of crate do you prefer?



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just recently upgraded to a bigger car and want to get a bigger crate to put my my dog in while we're at schutzhund. I was just wondering what everyone prefers for a crate size and style, such as a wired vs a petmate carrier. He weighs around 85 pounds and looks a little cramped in the current one I have him in. The car I recently purchased is a Chevy Equinox, I'm just not sure on the size to get that would fit.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Measure the space in your car both for height and length. Then you will know what will fit. I use a crate made to airline specifications for my car. For size comparison to your car I have a PT cruiser with the back seats folded up. The crate fits perfectly and I use tie downs to make sure it doesn't slide around. Inside the house I use a less strong crate from Petmate. At shows I use a folding crate. Never leave your dog alone in a folding soft crate though if you want the crate to last. They can bust out pretty easily from those.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I prefer the plastic airline type. While they don't provide as much ventilation as wire crates (that can be fixed by opening windows and adding fans) and don't come in as many different sizes and shapes, should there be an auto accident they are going to keep the dog safer and aren't going to turn into a bunch of doggie skewers.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Most people I know use 36" wire crates to travel with their shepherds. I have three of them bungeed in my minivan. I get the ones with a door on the end, and one on the side, so I have more options in placing them in the van.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> I prefer the plastic airline type. While they don't provide as much ventilation as wire crates (that can be fixed by opening windows and adding fans) and don't come in as many different sizes and shapes, should there be an auto accident they are going to keep the dog safer and aren't going to turn into a bunch of doggie skewers.


It IS a concern! But it is so darn hot in Oklahoma, that I don't like to use the plastic crates in the car.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a 2008 Torrent (Pontiac version of the Equinox) You didn't mention the year of your vehicle so the space may be different for the newest style of Equinox. In mine I have a plastic crate bungeed behind the drivers seat. My guy is 80lbs and he travels in a plastic crate that is approx. 28" high x 24"wide and 36" deep.
Keep in mind when you are travelling they don't need as much room as they do for their house crate.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> It IS a concern! But it is so darn hot in Oklahoma, that I don't like to use the plastic crates in the car.


It is pretty hot in South Florida but I have never had a problem as long as I keep the air conditioner on.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> It is pretty hot in South Florida but I have never had a problem as long as I keep the air conditioner on.


Oh, it's just my paranoia kicking in.  I have visions of my minivan breaking down on the interstate, loaded up with dogs, 100+ degrees outside, and the dogs in plastic crates. I figure with wire crates, I can throw all the doors open and we still survive, LOL.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Oh, it's just my paranoia kicking in.  I have visions of my minivan breaking down on the interstate, loaded up with dogs, 100+ degrees outside, and the dogs in plastic crates. I figure with wire crates, I can throw all the doors open and we still survive, LOL.


I hate the thought of breaking down where I live as the Keys are pretty stretched out. At least there is always nearby water for cooling off in though if it did happen. I carry ice water for my dog when we are in the car too. I am a AAA Plus member so hopefully I'd get help quickly.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use a welded aluminum box. I covered the window slats with 1/4 inch hardware cloth zip tied to the bars.

I have had enough accidents with wire crates over the years for them to be my crates of last resorts. If I were going to put my dog in a wire crate I would (as I did) secure it with a gazillion zip ties, then cover with 1/4 inch hardware cloth. Too many toes have slipped under the bottom wire of my folding crates for me to have any comfort with them anymore.

The one that drove me to buy dog boxes was the truck parked on a hill side of mountain. Dog's leg slid underneath that low wire. It was me feeding the foot back through the crate with two adult men leaning over me lifting my dog up while I was feeding the foot through and me thanking God it was the ever sensible Grim who knew we were trying to help him and neither freaked nor snapped. And then thankful no bones were broken because I have had toes break on a wire crate.

My home crate is a plastic vari-kennel.

If I was going to buy a plastic crate for transport I would consider this: 
http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/Large-Dog-Crate.html

They came out after I got the Owens dog boxes. I would like to see an XL version though as it is still a bit small.

AAA Plus does not speed up your response. FYI, if you sit for 45 minutes with your flashers on it will fry the car battery .


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Harbud said:


> I have a 2008 Torrent (Pontiac version of the Equinox) You didn't mention the year of your vehicle so the space may be different for the newest style of Equinox. In mine I have a plastic crate bungeed behind the drivers seat. My guy is 80lbs and he travels in a plastic crate that is approx. 28" high x 24"wide and 36" deep.
> Keep in mind when you are travelling they don't need as much room as they do for their house crate.


It's an 06 so the same car basically. With winter coming and the temps here in Michigan getting cooler heats not a big concern for me and having the hatch with the windows open he should be fine.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use wire crates, mostly because they are cheaper and because they are flat sided so I can fit more and stack better than the weird shaped plastic kennels. Right now my GSD is in a 42" but when I had more dogs and I carpooled, the GSDs (4 intact males) all used 36" for Schutzhund. None of the dogs busted out of crates though so regular wire crates have always sufficed.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a kong wire crate. We have to padlock it to keep him in. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

JRZ91 said:


> It's an 06 so the same car basically. With winter coming and the temps here in Michigan getting cooler heats not a big concern for me and having the hatch with the windows open he should be fine.


Im in Ontario so we have similar weather. I handle the warmer temps just as you described, windows down hatch open.
I have had my set up for 5 years now and it still works beautifully for me and my two dogs.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

This what we have, our Breeder did not recommend wire crates when we got Jake ( for the dog's safety). At first it seemed huge, but he kinda grew in to it!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a Hyundai Sonata .. yeah I didn't plan ahead when I bought. I have always used plastic crates so that's what I'm comfortable with. I have found that the biggest I can get in there seems to be a 36 in (long) crate. I wish a longer would fit but the others are too wide. With this size, I can still pull it in and out without having to break it down first. Very convenient. He's normally only in there for 30 minutes at a time before getting to the destination and isn't back in it until we are returning home so it's not tooo bad. I wish they made SUV type crates in plastic crates like they do for wire ones! Then I could get a longer crate that is still narrow enough to fit in my car.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is also the variocage






Which are available now in the states
Variocage U.S. - Mim Variocage Dog Crate, Variocage Car Crash Safety Crate

I would consider if I had an SUV but I use the truck for SAR. 
Yes, a lot of money for a dog crate but considering that it will outlast several dogs..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a two dog unit from Kustom Krates home page and then also use the plastic airline/Vari kennel type crates.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I have used several types, like this the best.


----------

